# Looking to buy my first CZ. Which model?



## JHoov82 (Mar 20, 2017)

My main decision is should I go with a safety or decocker model. I'm leaning towards the CZ 75 SP-01 with the standard safety. I like the idea of having a consistent first trigger pull. That said I'm open to a decoker, I've just never owned a gun with one. If I do go with the SP-01 it comes with truglo tfo (maybe tfx not 100% sure but either way). Only upgrade I'm really thinking about would be some grips and possibly the SS guide rod with the 14# spring from CGW. Anyhow, just curious as to the overall thoughts of the safety vs decoker CZ models. Thanks


----------



## JHoov82 (Mar 20, 2017)

To clarify and help get better more precise answers here is what I'm looking for. A full size home defense/range gun. I don't have much expirence with SA/DA handguns. As of now I own 3 handguns all polymer striker fire. This is why I want a CZ. I'm not only looking for SA/DA but I also LOVE the idea of an all steel gun. The CZ I put in my hand at the LGS felt amazing as most have said. It was a compact 75 though not the full size but none the less I'm sure the full feels just as good or better. Thanks again, look forward to learning on this forum.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the CZ 75 BD w/Decocker and love the way it shoots... trigger is gritty at first but smooths out over time. One on the right is the CZ.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the CZ75, SP01, Shadow with the safety and love it. Mine came from the CZ Custom Shop, then over to CGW to get worked over, so it's a race horse. You can't go wrong with either option, just a matter of personal preference.
Here it is:


----------



## JHoov82 (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks great, those are the exact grips I was looking at also. I don't plan on doing a whole lot to mine. Just want it to be a really nice and reliable home defense handgun.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I have the CZ 75 P01 Compact with de-cocker and it is my favorite and most accurate pistol. It has a 3.75 in barrel, which I think makes it a little easier to conceal for a double stack style pistol, still it is not a "small" pistol by any means. My buddy has the CZ P07 without de-cocker and it is nice too, but I prefer mine. It comes down to what you really like. Personally, I like the de-cocker and wish I had it on all my semi-auto pistols, but alas, it is not available on some. I now carry the Sig Sauer P938 for concealed carry most of the time (no de-cocker available, but it can be carried cocked and locked). It is only a single stack, 7 shot, but it is so much easier to conceal and I can shoot it _ALMOST_ as accurately as the CZ - but....I do practice a lot. For the range or any other shooting, I prefer the CZ.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I purchased a Shadow 2 but you wouldn't be able to conceal it. I have put about 4k rounds through it and never a hiccup. CZ makes a very nice firearm.


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

i am and always will be beretta nut i too own cz 75b omega with all upgrades u can get even that curve triger i could not stand caju and cz store has it all .so i was on range shooting pulls eys on 10 15 yards hiwiz sights .frind off mine want try he is late 60s took first ewer shots with my omega on 25yards hit three puls on three rounds so that answer our question .800 dollars on gun .i have chrome 75b safe gueen also.one intresting gun i have is l120 canik tristar with all cz parts compet it is 200 cheaper and lighter and same results so hope this helps .put berettas are so simple to work and reliaple also just saying ..good luck ..tempus fugit


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I own two CZs, a CZ 75 BD and a 2075 Rami with the safety. I was already accustomed to a decocker from a Ruger P345 I had been carrying. When I bought the Rami I looked for one with the decocker but none were available at that time so I got the safety version. After a few years of daily carry I've come to prefer the safety over the decocker but either variant will be suitable if you practice with it. For your purposes it would be hard to go wrong with the CZ 75 but ultimately it all comes down to personal preference. The good news is you can always buy another CZ later.


----------



## paddlingcamper (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the CZ75D PCR, the CZ P10C, and have owned the 2075 RAMI BD and the SP01. I just bought the P07. The P07 was the least expensive and I like shooting it every bit as well as any of the others. I got it because it uses the same mags as my P10C. It is truly a great buy and quite suitable for CC. My observations have been the SP01 is too heavy for CC, the RAMIs work well with 10rd mags but not with the 14 or any other than the 10rd. We had 2 of them and both didn't feed good out of anything but the 10rd mags. Te PCR is accurate and does everything well. Same for the P10C. The P07 is the best value of all of them. Waaaay better than Glock 19 for far less money. (I carried Glocks as a cop) To me the CZ line is the best handgun line for the money. Love em!


----------



## R.A.N.G.E.R (Oct 25, 2017)

*Liking the P-07!*

Bought a P-07 early December. Have only been out once, but put about 250rds through it.
This gun seasons as you fire it more, the parts wear in. I rented one at the range that has 
seen probably quite a few shots already and you can tell the difference. So, what a chore!

I think it's a good idea to break it in fully then do upgrades. I'll definitely want to work on 
parts in the trigger group, lighten and smooth out the DA portion, the SA is light enough.

People don't seem to mention how light the P-07 really is. Even fully loaded with 16 to 17 
rounds (some mags hold another round), you won't get tired from holding it up. Though it's 
medium sized and has the different backstraps (which are quite simple to change out) it 
takes a little more attention to get the right firing grip due to my larger hands. Maybe more 
of a cupping position with the support hand while my primary hand (right) fits on completely
and my little finger does not hang over the end of the standard flush fitting magazines.

For accuracy it's as dead-on as I am; aim it well and she goes where you point it. After 
adjusting just a little from the larger framed steel that I'm used to, I have great grouping 
even at 30 yards. That will improve with some seasoning, and breaking in the user a bit
more.

Given the size and low weight, the P-07 would make a pretty good carry gun, right on the
edge of good concealibility. For a medium to large person it's a great fit for CCW, for a person
with average to smaller (men's) size hands, it's close to the ideal shooter!

[ed] I want to get a larger frame .40 and a 45 in the next year just for the enjoyment of 
shooting. I'm considering a P-09 vs one of the steel/alloy frame models. They are a bit big
for CCW in general, but have some other good qualities


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Glock 17 or 19! That's all!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Blackhawkman said:


> Glock 17 or 19! That's all!


I was unaware that either of these models were made by CZ. To the best of my knowledge they are not. If this post is an attempt at being clever or funny it is a failure; useful, even more so.


----------



## Tfunge (Dec 17, 2017)

For Range & Plinking CZ 75 SP 01 Tactical 
For CC CZ 75 PCR


----------



## Superscoot (Jan 3, 2018)

I had the spo1 tac in .40 and absolutely loved the gun... extremely accurate and reliable ...actually debating between getting another or a H&K ... jury is still out


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JHoov82 said:


> My main decision is should I go with a safety or decocker model. I'm leaning towards the CZ 75 SP-01 with the standard safety. I like the idea of having a consistent first trigger pull. That said I'm open to a decoker, I've just never owned a gun with one. If I do go with the SP-01 it comes with truglo tfo (maybe tfx not 100% sure but either way). Only upgrade I'm really thinking about would be some grips and possibly the SS guide rod with the 14# spring from CGW. Anyhow, just curious as to the overall thoughts of the safety vs decoker CZ models. Thanks


With the safety you can carry it in condition one as you would with a 1911 (hammer cocked, safety on) or lower the hammer by squeezing the trigger and lowering it with your thumb, carrying the gun as a DA/SA. With a de-cocker you do not have that option, the de-cocking lever safely lowers the hammer as there is no chance of the hammer slipping from your thumb.

Personally I'd go for the de-cocker as I do not want to have to first disengage a safety in an emergency situation. It's just something else you've got to do. For obvious reasons a de-cocker is safer than squeezing the trigger while simultaneously lowering the hammer with your thumb.


----------



## Tfunge (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes ^


----------



## marinedoc (Oct 23, 2018)

That question leaves too much subjectivity open for discussion as to what gun YOU should buy. Very personal. I have two CZ's. One striker fired (similar to the Glock 17/19) and one with the decocker. They are the CZ P-10 and CZ P-01. I sent the P-01 in to Cajun Gun Works for them to add the Pro Package and make it a smoother CC pistol that I would like better than the stock. I like shooting the P-10 as it came out of the box. No work needed. Try shooting whatever you're thinking about and decide what you like and shoot the best.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the CZ-75B, which is the all steel, full size DA/SA with lever safety, and a RAMI with the same action. My 75B is used for a range gun, along with the Kadet .22 conversion. I carry only striker fired pistols for self defense, for their simplicity, because I don't practice enough. But a little more practice with DA/SA would make it completely suitable to me, for concealed carry or home defense. The accuracy and reliability are far beyond adequate, for any purpose I can think of.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The man asked about CZ's, not Glock's. Glocks are good gun's, just not in CZ's class. I like the CZ P-01 for EDC warm weather, the CZ-97b for coat weather. The CZ75b, because. The CZ P-09 for hiking. The CZ 82's because they are a solid Military pistol that were dirt cheap (at the time) and were C&R and could be delivered to my door. The Kadet Kit is just frosting on the cake. I hop I didn't muddy the waters too much, but the question is really open. It boils down to what you want the pistol for, and more importantly, which one suits you.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I would prefer the decocker.


----------

